# Phesant Hunting



## Dealman775 (May 29, 2012)

Hi there fellow hunters. I have hunted phesant a few times but i Nevada there is a very limited phesant season. Three days, two birds a day in one county. The season is a fund raiser for the local FFA. I am considering a trip to Nebraska or the dakota's to hunt. Any suggestions on where to go? Also is all of the phesant hunting a guided event or are there places you can suggest for a do it yourself hunt? Your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Both SD & ND have public walk-in programs that are extensive. Check the game and fish department websites for maps. Can't say about Nebraska.


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Nebraska has a walk in program as well, but not nearly what the Dakota's have. I've hunted all three states utilizing the walk-in areas exclusively and had the most success in either of the Dakotas. Good luck - it should be a good year if the nesting cover is good this spring!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

More pheasants and pheasant hunters in SD vs. ND. Pick your pleasure / poison.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

From mid western Kansas to ND all have walkin hunting for pheasant. All have there good as well as off years. Check each state, see what the hatch/weather is doing, acres of walkin available and rules/regulations for hunting. It is a lot of fun finding out these facts and gives great insite to which state would be the best for you. :beer:


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I hunt about 90% of the time on the PLOTS land in ND. Some are obviously better than others, but half the fun is finding them.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

For our group, North Dakota won the 'debate' in the early '90's as to the best Plains state to head to for pheasants. Factors influencing that choice included the accessibility of private land, the availability of public land, and the opportunity to hunt areas that might also have sharptails and Huns.

I've been on one trip to SD: saw lots of pheasants, but found the walk-in areas to be over-hunted and the posted lands difficult to get onto. I think that over time these obstacles could have been overcome, but . . .


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

ChukarBob said:


> For our group, North Dakota won the 'debate' in the early '90's as to the best Plains state to head to for pheasants. Factors influencing that choice included the accessibility of private land, the availability of public land, and the opportunity to hunt areas that might also have sharptails and Huns.
> 
> I've been on one trip to SD: saw lots of pheasants, but found the walk-in areas to be over-hunted and the posted lands difficult to get onto. I think that over time these obstacles could have been overcome, but . . .


But what? You are spot on!!!!!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, Birdj, no good answer for you. Just like the uncrowded (where we hunt) conditions of ND and the knowledge that over the next rise or in the next thicket I might kick up a rooster, covey of Huns, or a Sharpie. Compared to my home state of Washington and neighboring Oregon where I often hunts birds, North Dakota is an upland hunter's Nirvana.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I agree 100%! Nevada? Some darn good hunting for other birds there.


----------

